# How do you play Region 2 DVDs?



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

I have an imac, intel, running Leopard and also WindowsXP via Bootcamp.

How can I play Region 2 DVDs without changing the drive designation? It says I can only do that 5 times, so I would like to avoid it if possible.

Is there some shareware or freeware or something I can download?

I have tried using VLC but it didn't work.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This is a guess, as I am no expert, but if it was me, I might try ripping the DVD with Mac The Ripper and select the "all areas" option. Then compress and burn with Toast and you might just have a DVD copy that works for region 1?

I dunno, but it might do the trick.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

your standalone set top dvd player may be able to be made into a region free player. Do a search on region free hacks to see if there's a code that can be input into your player to make it an all region player.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FinkAngel, it depends on your gear. Those of us with MacBooks are out of luck, as we have Mat****a drives that can't be overridden by software or firmware hacks. Not sure about your iMac.

Some machines that use Pioneer or other manufacturer's drives can use VLC to "catch" the DVD before the system identifies the region. You need to go to the System Preferences-->CDs & DVDs pane. Make sure the action to perform upon loading a DVD is set to "none". Then you should be able to use VLC.

M


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Finkangel said:


> How can I play Region 2 DVDs without changing the drive designation? It says I can only do that 5 times, so I would like to avoid it if possible.
> 
> Is there some shareware or freeware or something I can download?
> 
> I have tried using VLC but it didn't work.


The first thing you should do is go to System Preferences under CDs & DVDs and instruct DVD player to NOT repeat NOT launch automatically when you insert a DVD. You can choose "Open Finder" or VLC.

Second, VLC will work fine for this purpose, no futzing required (once automatic DVD player launch is disabled). I don't know why it didn't work for you before, but I assure you it works wonderfully well.

Finally, if you don't mind a little futzing, a third-party option such as Region X may offer a good alternative.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> The first thing you should do is go to System Preferences under CDs & DVDs and instruct DVD player to NOT repeat NOT launch automatically when you insert a DVD. You can choose "Open Finder" or VLC.
> 
> Second, VLC will work fine for this purpose, no futzing required (once automatic DVD player launch is disabled). I don't know why it didn't work for you before, but I assure you it works wonderfully well.


Not always true. For a variety of reasons some DVDs are immune to VLC.


> Finally, if you don't mind a little futzing, a third-party option such as Region X may offer a good alternative.


Actually quite a lot of futzing is required. First off, let's be clear - Region X is of absolutely no use whatsoever unless you have flashed the DVD drive to RPC1 standard. The _real_ source of the latest Region X (unless you are a macupdate fanboy bent on inflating their hit count  ) is here. Quoting the author, the legendary *xvi* - 


> Region X is totally useless if you didn't change your drive's firmware to a region-free one.


EDIT: there have even been some reports of inappropriate use of Region X on RPC2 drives has caused those drives to lock...... 

The Firmware Page :: Index is a central source for RPV1 flashing information, particularly its Mac-specific forum. Some recent developments have cracked quite a few recent superdrives. I have followed this process on several Mac notebooks (TiBook, PB12", MBP of my own and some others) and it works quite well - I can grab any DVD in any airport (or whatever) anywhere in the world and I'm good to go - it is a global world these days, after all.


----------



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the tips. I'll take another stab it it tonight. As for the VLC thing, I did change the Preferences for CD/DVD to "Ignore" an then tried VLC but still didn't work.


----------



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

I got the proper firmware and flashed my drive. then I got DVD Info to check the drive and it said it was region free. 

Then, I got Region X, and when I start it up, I get an error message that says "Unknown region settings found."

I click OK and then I get this other screen that allows me to change the region code, but still gives me a limit of 5. Should I disregard the "limit"?

Have I done something wrong so far?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Finkangel said:


> I got the proper firmware and flashed my drive. then I got DVD Info to check the drive and it said it was region free.
> 
> Then, I got Region X, and when I start it up, I get an error message that says "Unknown region settings found."
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong so far, you got it right.
Region X allows you to change the region, as well as reset the limit to 5 changes when you need to


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Finkangel said:


> I got the proper firmware and flashed my drive. then I got DVD Info to check the drive and it said it was region free.
> 
> Then, I got Region X, and when I start it up, I get an error message that says "Unknown region settings found."
> 
> ...


You don't specifically say that you have tried a DVD........ ??


----------



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

I haven't tried a region 2 dvd yet, although I have one. I was a little worried about that error message, so I didn't pop the DVD in.

I'll try that tonight.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Finkangel said:


> I haven't tried a region 2 dvd yet, although I have one. I was a little worried about that error message, so I didn't pop the DVD in.
> 
> I'll try that tonight.


Region X can be a little flaky at times. 1.2 is the latest. The only concern I have for your set up is the no zone selection. I assume your drive did have a region (any region) set before you flashed it?


----------

